# The George Inn, Cambridgeshire, 2018



## KPUrban_ (Nov 25, 2018)

*Intro*
After being told about this place by a sibling of mine I decided to go have a look as it's fairly local. From what I had been told it was "Empty" which didn't really get my hopes up about this place. 

*The Building*
Built around 1931-36, according to some info I found on a council website, it's just one of those local pubs. Which was open last time I went by there. I'm currently unsure of its closure date but judging by the Christmas stickers on the windows maybe last year?

*The Explore*
Once the main road was clear we made our way into the building. When we had walked through one of the rooms we had been surprised to find the bar was in an almost untouched state.

*The Photos*
Unfortunately I had decided not to charge my camera batteries so there is a distinct lack of photos. 

























BeerGlasses by KPUrbex







Anyway, I'll leave this one here. 

Thanks for looking.

KPUrbex
,


----------



## rockfordstone (Nov 26, 2018)

this has been granted planning to become 4 flats. i believe CAMRA were lobbying to get it to be maintained as a pub. it has been closed for some time now. i/my family live around there and that particular town only has one pub left now after the other was turned into a tesco.


----------



## 5t3tcv743 (Nov 26, 2018)

Crackerlackin Mate


----------



## KPUrban_ (Nov 26, 2018)

rockfordstone said:


> this has been granted planning to become 4 flats. i believe CAMRA were lobbying to get it to be maintained as a pub. it has been closed for some time now. i/my family live around there and that particular town only has one pub left now after the other was turned into a tesco.



Hopefully they don't all go. Although, more and more are closing in the area so more exploring to be done!


----------



## KPUrban_ (Nov 27, 2018)

ExplorerX said:


> Crackerlackin Mate



Indeed so. Video is even better.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Nov 28, 2018)

Looks better than the open pubs in Essex, nice one KP.


----------



## KPUrban_ (Nov 28, 2018)

prettyvacant71 said:


> Looks better than the open pubs in Essex, nice one KP.



Thanks
Probably does look better, Less drunk people.


----------

